# Feedback please?



## chris_natalius (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all, nice to meet you all. First, sorry for my bad English, i'm not used to write in English :blushing:

I want to share some of my work in macro photography, please be kind and give me feedback, i really want to know what you guys, pro photographer, think about my work... 
This is some of my macro shot:




I really hope you can give me feedback, no need to hold back, just give me what you thought about it.
Oh, i almost forgot, i used Nikon D3100 with NIKKOR 18-55mm + macro extender (which make my lens become manual).


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ehh -.-'

Ok ask yourself these questions :

1. Does it look delicious to you?
2. If you see the photos on a shop, would you want to buy the product?
3. What would you like to tell with the photos?

I suggest to reduce overall exposure. The overexposed photos can take away sharpness. Increase contrast. Increase saturation. Macro photography is not about just taking close-up shots. Try to help the viewer by telling them what they should see and tell from the photo. Experiment with lighting as in light coming from different angles. This helps to create different tones in the images and gives depth. Are you using a tripod? If not try it. 

For crystalline subjects try lighting from the back and side to give depth and hopefully some transparency and luminosity. 

Try to reshoot the photos and post again.

Remember there is a difference in taking a passport photo vs a 'story-telling' image 

Have fun ...


----------



## chris_natalius (Jun 5, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Ehh -.-'
> 
> Ok ask yourself these questions :
> 
> ...



Thanks, man... Really open my mind now... Ok, i'll try to shoot another with your advice in my mind all the time... :mrgreen:


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

Remember to have fun while doing it


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 5, 2014)

And to add to what has already been said, can you please tell us what we are looking at? At least a little description, even a short description of : e.g. 4) Salt 
then I know I am looking at a shot of a pile of salt. The rest? -- I do not know, are they something to eat? Since you said"macro" am I looking at a seed or a raw mango? i can't make it up?

Please do not feel bad about what I said here...it is just to help me and others understand. Thanks.


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 6, 2014)

Vince hit the nail on the head.  The exposure is too high so we can't see any detail in the items being photographed.  Usually macro photography is about the tiny details that you can't normally see.  A lot of the time when you get in that close it makes you feel like you're in another world.  I can't see any detail in the items to separate each of them.  The first 2 are probably salvageable if you drop the exposure 1.5-2 stops.  The last one, it needs either a tighter crop or you needed to get in a lot closure.  I want to see the details of the crystals and to do that you will need a directional light to be your main light, like Vince suggested.  It's a good start and keep practicing.  Macro photography isn't easy.


----------



## chris_natalius (Jun 7, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> And to add to what has already been said, can you please tell us what we are looking at? At least a little description, even a short description of : e.g. 4) Salt
> then I know I am looking at a shot of a pile of salt. The rest? -- I do not know, are they something to eat? Since you said"macro" am I looking at a seed or a raw mango? i can't make it up?
> 
> Please do not feel bad about what I said here...it is just to help me and others understand. Thanks.



Oh, yeah, i forget to add details, hahahaha... 1st is raw oatmeal with raisins, 2nd is same oatmeal with sunflower seed, 3rd is salt.


----------



## chris_natalius (Jun 7, 2014)

ruggedshutter said:


> Vince hit the nail on the head.  The exposure is too high so we can't see any detail in the items being photographed.  Usually macro photography is about the tiny details that you can't normally see.  A lot of the time when you get in that close it makes you feel like you're in another world.  I can't see any detail in the items to separate each of them.  The first 2 are probably salvageable if you drop the exposure 1.5-2 stops.  The last one, it needs either a tighter crop or you needed to get in a lot closure.  I want to see the details of the crystals and to do that you will need a directional light to be your main light, like Vince suggested.  It's a good start and keep practicing.  Macro photography isn't easy.



thanks man, yeah, i still need lot to learn about, it's first time i take macro photography. Oh, do you guys have preferences for amateur like mo to photograph the first time?


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 7, 2014)

Bugs...butterflies...anything small...a grain of salt...materials. Lots of them...and I am not an expert...


----------

